# Alicante



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

can anyone help will be going to catch a bit of the last sun and have two weeks to get it .,

looking at Alicante ,can anyone help with where to stay for a week and the best route down.

will be taking our dog and a moped to get about


thanks in advance


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*alicante*

Who is on the dog you or the wife?
Hell of a sight. Don't tell ther RSPCA
Bob


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Camping Marjal just south of Alicante by Gaudamar, expensive but fully serviced with everything saunas gyms in and out pools.

Close to good beaches and a must is the Wednesday Market in Gaudamar and have lunch in the Javen in the high street, still the best menu del dia

Loddy

PS easy to find turn left off the n332 by Nancy's brothel, the route down I take is South through France until I see the med and turn right and keep the med on your left about 1500 miles from where I live


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

loddy said:


> Camping Marjal just south of Alicante by Gaudamar, expensive but fully serviced with everything saunas gyms in and out pools.
> 
> Close to good beaches and a most is the Wednesday Market in Gaudamar and have lunch in the Javen in the high street, still the best menu del dia
> 
> ...


Nancy's Brothel?? :?: :?:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You can't miss it, it has a flashing neon sign saying Nancy's

Loddy

PS if you go in say hello to Brit


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought Nancy had closed up. Ooooh Missus!


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Was there last week, Marjal not Nancys! (opens at 5 every night :wink outdoor pools now shut. As mentioned bit expensive but highly recommend it. Very busy with locals at weekends.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*service*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93954-marjal.html

TM


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

At Marjal at the moment, outdoor pool is open for sunbathing, and you can go in the water, but there is no life guard on duty.

Weather fantastic, but promised rain for Sunday and Monday, then sun again, plenty going on if you want to join in, it is a bit expensive here, but it's a fantastic site and the pitch includes free wifi, and all the entertainment and facilities included in the price and all pitches are fully serviced.

Cavaqueen


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*oh dear*

decided two weeks was not long enough so going to go to Ireland are there any problems with wildcamping there and also want to stay for a couple of nigthts near as poss to Dublin if anyone can help on a safe site or wild but near to centre.

will be going from Belfast down to Waterford


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Make your mind up !!

Loddy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: oh dear*



skid said:


> decided two weeks was not long enough so going to go to Ireland . . . will be going from Belfast down to Waterford


I'm not surprised 8O . It's a 2450 mile round trip to Alicante from Dorking, and even if you averaged 60mph (which is pretty good going in the van) that's still 41 hours at the wheel.

Have a look at Sallytrafic's blog about their trip to Ireland. We found it very useful we were doing the planning.

Dave


----------

